# The Follow-Up to the EOS 5D Mark III Will be Called...... [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told by a couple of people that they’re 100% sure the follow-up to the EOS 5D Mark III will be called the “EOS 5D Mark IV” and not the reported “EOS 5D X” moniker. Unfortunately, there is no other information available at this time about the EOS 5D Mark IV, which tells us there is no imminent announcement for NAB.</p>
<p>We’re still placing our bets on this camera being announced in August and showcased at Photokina in Cologne, Germany in September, 2016.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 2, 2016)

I just want it to come out...although...I was never really fond of the 5DX moniker...I like the "Mark"...moniker!


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 2, 2016)

These 4 year product cycles are killing me!


----------



## kevl (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes I want it to come out. Wedding season is almost upon my business. August, demoed in September? Looks like I don't need this body until next year.


----------



## pedro (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry off topic: Then the 6DII is a 2017 Q1 announcement, rght?


----------



## pierlux (Apr 2, 2016)

There was no reason for it to be called 5DX. No surprise, then. Hopefully, it will surprise us in many other ways when it's announced.


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking forward to the release and moving up to FF. Will probably get an EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM for the 70D and use it mostly for video.


----------



## CanoKnight (Apr 2, 2016)

camerabug said:


> These 4 year product cycles are killing me!



The incessant wait is killing me ! There are other camera companies that could use my few thousand dollars. An August delivery schedule is a big fail on part of Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 2, 2016)

Aww... That's so far away... :'(


----------



## Flamingtree (Apr 2, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Aww... That's so far away... :'(



Agreed!! What ever happened to announcement after the 1DX II stared shipping


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> camerabug said:
> 
> 
> > These 4 year product cycles are killing me!
> ...



Seriously? We are talking about a camera which costs a few thousand dollars. Do you want them to release a new one every year - just like a smartphone?! Or is every two years better for you?

What can you do with the Mark IV that you can't do with the MIII?


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 2, 2016)

Flamingtree said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Aww... That's so far away... :'(
> ...



Oh that? That was a rumor. ....just like this one!  lol


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 2, 2016)

By the time they finally catch up they will already be left behind.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told by a couple of people that they’re 100% sure the follow-up to the EOS 5D Mark III will be called the “EOS 5D Mark IV” and not the reported “EOS 5D X” moniker. Unfortunately, there is no other information available at this time about the EOS 5D Mark IV, which tells us there is no imminent announcement for NAB.</p>
> <p>We’re still placing our bets on this camera being announced in August and showcased at Photokina in Cologne, Germany in September, 2016.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



This is almost non-news.

For me an announcement in August will be too late (I need/want a camera by end of August). I'll get a 1DX(II?), to upgrade from 5DIII. 

I like longish upgrade cycles because it preserves value and ideally, gives Canon enough time to develop and test tech that makes a difference and works, and put it into the gear. I would prefer the turnaround time be shortened to around 3 year however.

My 2 cents.

sek


----------



## edknuff (Apr 2, 2016)

August? WTF??!!


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 2, 2016)

> August? WTF??!!



There's no rush when you are already so far behind. 

It's like the tortoise and the hare, although someone has kneecapped the tortoise and the hare has already crossed the finish line.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...



Tough to say...since we don't have any solidified facts but chances are higher there will be improvements in many areas. I'd be happy with a 3 year product update. I realize Nikon shoves a camera out every year but it seems 4 years in this day and age in technology might as well be an eternity.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 2, 2016)

Perhaps amongst the hordes of prospective buyers, there's many who are more interested in hearing about the 5DmarkIV because they're hyper curious to know whether Canon have closed the gap on Nikon in terms of bodies.

Or more specifically, the DR ability of their bodies?

I'm not buying the 5Div as it's financially out of reach but it'll allow me to understand what to expect from the 6Dmkii


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Perhaps amongst the hordes of prospective buyers, there's many who are more interested in hearing about the 5DmarkIV because they're hyper curious to know whether Canon have closed the gap on Nikon in terms of bodies.
> 
> Or more specifically, the DR ability of their bodies?
> 
> I'm not buying the 5Div as it's financially out of reach but it'll allow me to understand what to expect from the 6Dmkii



Have the 80D and 1DxII not answered that for you?


----------



## Alangeli (Apr 2, 2016)

It seems to me that Canon's 5D4 prototype is hunted by real releases from Sony and their superior sensor quality. Canon might be afraid to loose already in the first comparison reviews against a sensor in a competing camera body which is more than one year older but still far better (a7r II).

Tony Northrup's video comparison roughly is telling the story (especially compare a6300 with 80D):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trKuhDRkFUs


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> It's like the tortoise and the hare, although someone has kneecapped the tortoise and the hare has already crossed the finish line.



Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 2, 2016)

> Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.



Come on. That's such a dumb argument. Because they are selling more cameras and lenses they are also ahead in the technology stakes? Every empire crumbles. You'd struggle to find anyone to argue that Windows mobile was a great OS, or that Windows 8 really hit the spot. MS were the market leader and now look at the sorry state they are in. Almost no share of the mobile market. For those of us invested in glass, we are a captive audience. This forum seems to be split between pragmatists who just want modern equipment and see how Canon are simply failing to innovate or even keep up, and this weird crowd of Canon devotees who will not see their chosen brand sullied. 

Surely all that matters is being able to get the best possible equipment for the money you have to spend. Who cares about which brand it is. Unless you've shelled out on a Canon baseball cap. You have haven't you?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...will be called ...


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! Who cares what it will be called? Call it "5D BLA"!
In German we say: "Namen sind Schall und Rauch!" 
There's no good translation for it but
"Names! Who cares about names? What's the features?"

So where's the latest spec list?


----------



## mrlebeau315 (Apr 2, 2016)

August? I need to upgrade my 5DII and I'm not about to buy a 5DIII while waiting for the Mark IV. Wedding season starts in one month for me, I can't wait til August.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, that market shares show that despite the camera market crumbling, Canon is far from beeing domed.
So the the argument is several years away from beeing dumb. 

Dumb is, who argues against market shares, turnovers and gross profit. Because that's what matters in business.
Where's the gross profit of Nikon or Sony imaging? 
Thank you!


----------



## CanoKnight (Apr 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...




4K. Can't do that with a MIII. That and video focus. That's why I decided to to skip the Mk III when I upgraded my 5d2 last year (with a 7d2). The 7d2 is a nice camera, overall much nicer than the 5d2, but video quality is underwhelming. If the 7d2 had 4k or its video quality comparable to the Panasonic GH4 even at sub 4k, I wouldn't have bothered waiting for the 5d4. I might have added a used 5d3 and stayed happy with the 5d3/7d2 combo for years to come. But from the 1dx2 video samples I have seen, the mkIV should have killer video and that to me is worth it.


----------



## Troll Warlord (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't care about names and brands. I'm using Canon for weddings from 6 years and I've invested in lenses. I need to upgrade my 5D2 and I really would like a new camera capable of 4K recording and good AF. Every time I pass by my city store the A7R2 and those Batis are smiling at me, can't resist 'til August/September, but I don't wanna sell all my lenses either. :'(


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 2, 2016)

Just a guess, but it may be that the new 5D MarkIV / X will have a lot in common with the 1D X II and component production needs to catch up. Once the production goals of the 1D X II have been reached, the components can be allocated to the 5D mark IV / X line. The other consideration is that the same physical space and assembly workers are probably being used for both bodies.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 2, 2016)

5D mark IV?
5DX?
5Dc?

What's in a name? That which we call a 5D IV by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, history has shown us that being cutting-edge innovative all the time with all of your products isn't conducive to market leadership. Who cares about technology leadership? Canon doesn't because Canon wants to stay in business. You're complaining about crap that you and maybe 300 other people in the entire world care about.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Also, you being a captive audience is not our's or Canon's fault. It's YOUR fault. Don't complain, whine, moan, about your dire situation; a situation you put yourself in. Switch to Sony. If you can't, well then that's your own fault, like I said.


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 2, 2016)

> You're complaining about crap that you and maybe 300 other people in the entire world care about.



Nothing like using a rediculous (under)exaggeration to really hammer your point home when you have nothing else.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

But X Marks the spot metering


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.
> 
> 
> Because they are selling more cameras and lenses they are also ahead in the technology stakes?


You're missing the point: the point is that there is no technology race, there is *only* a business race. Anyone who does not understand that should probably never attempt to operate a business.



> For those of us invested in glass, we are a captive audience.


No, you could sell your glass and buy another brand. By not doing so you've set the limit on how much more you value the "technology" of other brands.



> This forum seems to be split between pragmatists who just want modern equipment and see how Canon are simply failing to innovate or even keep up, and this weird crowd of Canon devotees who will not see their chosen brand sullied.


No, the pragmatists are the ones who see business for what it is: business. Canon is not an athletic team trying to be "the best" at all costs -- they are a business.



> Surely all that matters is being able to get the best possible equipment for the money you have to spend. Who cares about which brand it is.


For you, the customer, this is true. It's also true for me, the customer. But this merely explains what the customers want, it does not explain what a manufacturer wants. What a business wants is to increase profits, return value to shareholders, and give raises and bonuses to the executives. Everything else grows from that. Personally, I don't really like that, but there's nothing I can do about it because it's just the way our economic system is constructed. I would love to have a camera with the best sensor, best ergonomics, best handling, best UI and lowest cost. I'm just not so naive as to believe this is going to happen.

This also holds for Nikon: if they could trade places with Canon they'd do immediately.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > You're complaining about crap that you and maybe 300 other people in the entire world care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like using a rediculous (under)exaggeration to really hammer your point home when you have nothing else.



Well, I was going to write it off as an underexaggeration but then I remembered the real-life CIPA statistics...

I guess having real, hard facts and data is considered "nothing else."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. That's such a dumb argument. Because they are selling more cameras and lenses they are also ahead in the technology stakes? Every empire crumbles. You'd struggle to find anyone to argue that Windows mobile was a great OS, or that Windows 8 really hit the spot. MS were the market leader and now look at the sorry state they are in. Almost no share of the mobile market. For those of us invested in glass, we are a captive audience.



Oh, I'm sorry – you didn't specify you meant that Canon has lost the _technology_ race. So they're behind on AF (remind me who else has DPAF, f/8 dedicated PDAF for all AF points, and high-precision f/2.8 AF points)? Behind on frame rate? Behind on a user-friendly UI? I think maybe you need to specify further...

If you meant the race to have more new cameras recalled for faulty design/production or the race to have the longest service turnaround time, yes, Canon has lost. 




Pebbles said:


> This forum seems to be split between pragmatists who just want modern equipment and see how Canon are simply failing to innovate or even keep up, and this weird crowd of Canon devotees who will not see their chosen brand sullied.



Come on. That's such a dumb generalization. 




Pebbles said:


> Surely all that matters is being able to get the best possible equipment for the money you have to spend. Who cares about which brand it is.



That's all that should matter to any individual. But, you make the mistake of ASSuming that _your personal_ definition of 'the best possible equipment' applies to everyone. The fact that Canon has been #1 for 13 years straight is strong evidence that a majority of photographers believe that Canon delivers for them, "...the best possible equipment for the money [they] have to spend." So your statements that Canon has 'fallen behind' and 'lost the race' just make you look foolish.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 2, 2016)

kevl said:


> Yes I want it to come out. Wedding season is almost upon my business. August, demoed in September? Looks like I don't need this body until next year.



I always did hate the late summer (and even worse once it started sliding to late fall) release schedule. Out goes wedding season in big chunks of the world where DSLR sell well. And same for huge summer trips to cool places. Out goes fall sports season. Out goes summer sports. Out goes fall foliage.

Anyway I semi-don't care all that super level much anymore since A7R II is working pretty well for me (and it might end up doing many things better than this 5D4 anyway; although it has some downsides too and I think a native lens mount works a bit better too etc, it's not really a one body solution).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Innovative only means low ISO DR. If you can have 16 stops at ISO 100 but only 8 stops at ISO 6400 that is still way way way way better! I have no idea why, it just sounds cool and Sony said it's cutting edge. Who cares about AF, lenses, service, speed lite system, highest resolution sensor in 35mm format, high ISO DR. Who cares about all that when you don't have 16 stops of DR at ISO 100?? How can they continue on as a business? It's disgusting!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I always did hate the late summer (and even worse once it started sliding to late fall) release schedule. Out goes wedding season in big chunks of the world where DSLR sell well.



The 5DIII came out in spring, and I got my 1D X in July. But my wedding season happened 23 years ago.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Unfortunately, there is no other information available at this time about the EOS 5D Mark IV, which tells us there is no imminent announcement for NAB.


surprise surprise.. canon's I don't think ever launched a camera at NAB.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > I always did hate the late summer (and even worse once it started sliding to late fall) release schedule. Out goes wedding season in big chunks of the world where DSLR sell well.
> ...



LOL 42 here.
I thought Bridal Fairs were for shopping for a new bride.
I don't shoot weddings, so my credit card can cool off for a bit longer.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > You're complaining about crap that you and maybe 300 other people in the entire world care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like using a rediculous (under)exaggeration to really hammer your point home when you have nothing else.



versus crying about a rumour?


----------



## adventureous (Apr 2, 2016)

What the heck is wrong with my customers? Since I bought my 5DII 8 years ago, I have never had one ask what brand or model camera I use. All they do is look at the photo's and give me a check.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

"just sell your glass...." 


Folks who make statements like that don't see too clearly imho.....and seeing clearly is what this place is all about.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> "just sell your glass...."
> 
> 
> Folks who make statements like that don't see too clearly imho.....and seeing clearly is what this place is all about.



How so? Glass is just money.


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > "just sell your glass...."
> ...



Just sell your home,just change jobs, just move to another country....most statements by people starting with 'just' that involve money and investments who are not making said decisions are BS. There seems to be two types of posters here, those who tell others what they should do and those who don't. Guess which are more respected?


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


Laying aside the _reductio ad absurdum_, I totally get what you're saying...that it's not reasonable to spend a lot of money unless you get something of sufficient worth in return. I would add that each person is entitled to make those decisions individually: a wealthy person may find it worthwhile to have several full kits, while someone of more modest means (such as myself) may try to get the best value in one small kit.

Is that correct?


----------



## Untitled (Apr 2, 2016)

"The follow up to the canon MK III will be called the Canon MK IV" :

Good to know! thanks for the rumour... Here's one I thought of by myself: There will be no Canon Mark III replacement until...there's a Canon Mark III replacement. 

No worries


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Not too mention the process of selling and that is a different story for everyone. i.e. location, market, size of collection. All not absurd examples


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2016)

Just around the corner, sweet!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Yep, all true.

What I'd add is that similar issues apply to businesses. E.g., for Canon to invest in the R&D necessary to produce sensors that match Sony's best at low ISO, while continuing to do what Canon needs at high ISO, will cost money. Only Canon knows how much money it will cost but, like individuals, they get to decide whether they think that would give them enough return to justify that expenditure. Since they continue to be the market leader and most profitable camera manufacturer, I would have to guess they they don't think such a major investment, all at once, would give them sufficient return. Clearly they've made some improvements to the 1DX2 and 80D, and we can hope for more in the future. Most likely that will be the pattern in the foreseeable future: small improvements from small R&D expenditures to maintain their profitability.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2016)

macVega said:


> ...my camera is...emm...12 Mp 5D from 2005...works fine 8)



Of course it's fine – as we're told so frequently by a small number of CR posters, Canon technology hasn't improved since, well, since ever. :


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > Yep, 13 years as the market leader as Nikon falls further behind and Sony sells a small fraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. That's such a dumb argument. Because they are selling more cameras and lenses they are also ahead in the technology stakes? Every empire crumbles. You'd struggle to find anyone to argue that Windows mobile was a great OS, or that Windows 8 really hit the spot. MS were the market leader and now look at the sorry state they are in. Almost no share of the mobile market. For those of us invested in glass, we are a captive audience. *This forum seems to be split between pragmatists who just want modern equipment and see how Canon are simply failing to innovate or even keep up, and this weird crowd of Canon devotees who will not see their chosen brand sullied. *



A ridiculous but unsurprising analysis, given your contributions so far. There are plenty of pragmatists - some happy with Canon, some unhappy. There are a few extreme naysayers who pop up here and spout nonsense about how Canon is terribly out of date, *******, etc. And there are some people who try to point out alternative views and analysis (and I'd hazard that the majority of forum users are none of these, and just get on with taking pictures for pleasure or profit).



Pebbles said:


> Surely all that matters is being able to get the best possible equipment for the money you have to spend. Who cares about which brand it is.



This I can agree with. If only your earlier comments were as reasonable.


----------



## vscd (Apr 2, 2016)

> I invest in EF glass not cameras, my camera is...emm...12 Mp 5D from 2005...works fine 8)
> But if 5D Mk IV is the camera where sensor technology is revolutionised maybe i'll skip a lens purchase....



Haha, here too. Since the original 5D came out nothing really stunned or convinced me that much again... at least not from the pictureresults. Ok, one or two more stops could be nice, but even @ISO800 it's still on par with the newer 5D's and 12MP is way enough. Autofocus is nothing I really need, so the 5DM3 was nice but also no killerargument.

So I stepped aside to mediumformat and Sigma Merrill based sensors... but if Canon finally would make a huge step forward I would think about it. Hell, my old 5D has probably more shots than Canon ever specced it to survive 

Buy glass, not bodies. 8)


----------



## RGF (Apr 2, 2016)

Canon needs to get the name correct. Spec don't matter as long as they get the name right.

;D


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 2, 2016)

Very interesting indeed yes very interesting!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## gwflauto (Apr 2, 2016)

The Follow-Up to the EOS 5D Mark III will be a phantastic camera, reliable in every situation, just like the EOS 5D Mark III is a phantastic camera, and I couldn't care less if it will have low iso DR of 12, 14 or 16. The recent announcements from Canon are promising, that it makes a lot of sense for me to wait. I don't care, how it is called.
I am convinced, that I will see it in Cologne.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > I always did hate the late summer (and even worse once it started sliding to late fall) release schedule. Out goes wedding season in big chunks of the world where DSLR sell well.
> ...



Yeah and I loved the spring release for the 5D3. But pretty much that and some 1 series are it. The xxD and 5D2 were later year releases.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Now that Sony split off their sensors and appear willing to sell the best, right away, to anyone, I really wish Canon would just give up sensors and use Sony. The A7R II sensor in a 5D would be pretty amazing (if they didn't cripple any video usability features). The 80D sensor doesn't seem that close to Sony yet, sure much better than the 70D sensor, but much more to go. No saying the 1DX/5D4 sensors will be better than 80D.


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:



> high-precision f/2.8 AF points


I'm still not sure what high precision (or dual cross) means exactly. It's not like Nikon has difficulties with focus tracking, atleast with their top Dx series.

Maybe nikon doesn't use any special naming. If they were that poor, noone would buy it..


----------



## Quackator (Apr 3, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Now that Sony split off their sensors and appear willing to sell the best, right away, to anyone, I really wish Canon would just give up sensors and use Sony. The A7R II sensor in a 5D would be pretty amazing (if they didn't cripple any video usability features).



Okay..... have you noticed that Sony cameras currently deliver a max video
data rate of 100 mbps while the 1D-X Mk II delivers up to 800 Mbps?
UHD 4k high compression against DCI 4k at low compression, and at the
same time applying digital lens optimization to video, frame by frame?

Why in hell should Canon dump that superior technology in favor of the
crappy Sony video capabilities?

Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

pierlux said:


> There was no reason for it to be called 5DX. No surprise, then. Hopefully, it will surprise us in many other ways when it's announced.



I think the 5DX name would be okay if it has a high frame rate. Maybe it will or won't. There's no real reason to call it a Mark IV either.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.



Based on what information?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.
> ...



Just like George H. Bush and taxes?

I'm sure it's similar to that. So I'm banking on August.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 3, 2016)

Only market research and actual sales volumes will determine whether Asian customers have outgrown numerology. Eight is lucky, four sounds like death, silly billies. 

Years ago pizza was shocking in China, now it's everywhere. So maybe a 5D4 won't spook the natives too very much?

X my donkey.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > high-precision f/2.8 AF points
> ...



In fact, the high-precision point(s) are not for tracking, but rather for improved accuracy. Find an image of the 1D X / 5DIII AF sensor, you'll see the diagonal line pairs for the f/2.8 sensor. Note how far apart they are, right at the edge of the sensor – the pair of lines acts like a simple rangefinder, the larger baseline of the f/2.8 points means better accuracy. The dual cross bit just means the f/2.8 cross (an 'x') is superimposed on an f/5.6 cross (a '+') since you aren't always using fast lenses which the f/2.8 point requires. 




whothafunk said:


> Maybe nikon doesn't use any special naming. If they were that poor, noone would buy it..



Nikon uses all f/5.6 points. If they had higher accuracy points, I'm sure they'd tell everyone. No doubt for most users in most situations, the accuracy of an f/5.6 point is sufficient. 

Interesting that you use that argument, though – given the way some people here seem to think no one should buy Canon because they have a bit less low ISO DR.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...



Sad isn't it? Reminds me of a song:

I want a feast
I want a bean feast
Cream buns and doughnuts and fruitcake with no nuts so good you could go nuts.
No, now! 
I want a ball
I want a party
Pink macaroons and a million balloons and performing baboons 
Give it to me now.
I want the world, 
I want the whole world.
I want to lock it all up in my pocket
It's my bar of chocolate
Give it to me now! 
I want today
I want tomorrow
I want to wear them like braids in my hair and I don't want to share 'em'
I want a party with roomfuls of laughter
Ten thousand tons of ice cream
And if I don't get the things I am after
I'm going to scream! 
I want the works, 
I want the whole works! 
Presents and prizes and sweets and surprises in all shapes and sizes, 
And now! 
I don't care how I want it now! 
I don't care how I want it now!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

mrlebeau315 said:


> August? I need to upgrade my 5DII and I'm not about to buy a 5DIII while waiting for the Mark IV. Wedding season starts in one month for me, I can't wait til August.



Looks like you'll have to wait.


----------



## tron (Apr 3, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...


See a nice Mark IV instead of a Mark III ;D
That and get EC in Auto ISO in Manual Mode (just like 1Dx and 7D2) and hopefully better High ISO for astro.


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > CanoKnight said:
> ...



"Canon you nit!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9obgyYB1IU


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



 We have 34 years this June. Ahhhh, the bridal fairs. My wife would think it cute if I could find an 18 or 19 year old on the side as a girlfriend. She also knows full well not a single one would have me.  So she encourages me to look, and then loves me up herself.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> We have 34 years this June. Ahhhh, the bridal fairs. My wife would think it cute if I could find an 18 or 19 year old on the side as a girlfriend. She also knows full well not a single one would have me.  So she encourages me to look, and then loves me up herself.



A good sense of humor goes a very long way in any relationship.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

slclick said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > We have 34 years this June. Ahhhh, the bridal fairs. My wife would think it cute if I could find an 18 or 19 year old on the side as a girlfriend. She also knows full well not a single one would have me.  So she encourages me to look, and then loves me up herself.
> ...



Yup. She's serious, but she knows it ain't gonna happen. 'Tis bitter sweet. hahaha


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Seriously, who cares what it is called?
> 
> It has to be the least important attribute of a camera.



If I had any say I'd call it the 5D Katie Morgan Cuteness IV.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 3, 2016)

April? August? September? I dont care as long as canon pulls out the stops and produces more than a minor incremental improvement. If it isnt competive now, it certainly wont be in 4 years.


----------



## davidmurray (Apr 3, 2016)

pierlux said:


> There was no reason for it to be called 5DX. No surprise, then. Hopefully, it will surprise us in many other ways when it's announced.



Wouldn't be surprised if the whole 5Dx thing was an exercise to find leeks and plug them.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 3, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > There was no reason for it to be called 5DX. No surprise, then. Hopefully, it will surprise us in many other ways when it's announced.
> ...



I like leeks in my soup.


----------



## Quackator (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.
> ...



Talking to people in the know. April, for sure.


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Sony split off their sensors and appear willing to sell the best, right away, to anyone, I really wish Canon would just give up sensors and use Sony. The A7R II sensor in a 5D would be pretty amazing (if they didn't cripple any video usability features).
> ...



The DR and IQ out of the A7R II is great. Far superior to any of Canon's offering. Video may be another story but for me, IQ and DR is way more important the video.


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Seriously, who cares what it is called?
> 
> It has to be the least important attribute of a camera.



I thought the name was all that mattered ;D


----------



## Quackator (Apr 3, 2016)

RGF said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Check this out: http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm
Only the A7 R II and the A7 S have a little more DR than the 1D-X,
and the 1D-X Mk II isn't even in the race.

The difference isn't half as bad as people think, and there is much 
more to a system than only DR, which some people seem to focus 
like the rabbit focuses the snake.

Radio controlled flash, for example....... professional support,
no overheating problems.....


----------



## nicolas.det (Apr 3, 2016)

RGF said:


> The DR and IQ out of the A7R II is great. Far superior to any of Canon's offering. Video may be another story but for me, IQ and DR is way more important the video.



Well, most of the people who own a Sony camera I know, sold it for a Canon. The overall IQ was better on Canon and cost lower.

Sony shines a little bit in DR in low ISO/shadows, but who cares ?? You can workaround that pretty easily.
Canon will shine for others arts, and Nikon another. Olympus will offer very lightweight solution..

The Canon camera do have really nice overall sensor IQ and really good lens. Moreover, Canon offers overall good handling.

So choose your camera up on your need, and shoot!
Take care


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 3, 2016)

It should be called Canon "AIR". Break with the norm and cause even more controversy. There be lots of arms in the air of course in protest. Happy punters will be punching the air with delight. Others will feel it's just a load of hot air. There will be others who will equate it to running on air and the ones who hate it, well they can just vanish into thin air! ;D


----------



## john1970 (Apr 3, 2016)

camerabug said:


> These 4 year product cycles are killing me!



I disagree especially with the pro-grade 1DX bodies. Frankly, with the 1 series I am very glad to see that Canon uses a four year refresh cycle with solid firmware updates rather than the Nikon strategy which is to release a new major update (D3, D4, D5) every four years staggered with S versions every two years in between. Seriously, when you buy a Nikon pro body, 6-12 months later you are hearing rumors about a new version being released :-\

Just my opinion,

John


----------



## kaihp (Apr 3, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> In German we say: "Namen sind Schall und Rauch!"
> There's no good translation for it but
> "Names! Who cares about names? What's the features?"


How 'bout "Names are smoke and mirrors!" ?
I guess it would be close to the meaning in German.

(Entschuldigung, aber Ich spreche nur tankstellendeutch)


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 3, 2016)

The 5D4 won't be out in time for this wedding season.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 3, 2016)

George Harrison.....told me..
at a seance I went to..

that the camera would be called... ARTHUR

....
I don't care what they call it...
I just hope it doesn't have left-hand threads and positive ground.....


----------



## nicolas.det (Apr 3, 2016)

Well,

3000-3500€ the body, 4 years is a great deal to get your investment back. Moreover, I feel like I will not upgrade this time. The 5DMIII is so good for professional purpose, that I do want to change yet. I would rather invest in lenses...

Well, I do not know yet, because... no one know how the 5DMIV will look like!

Take care



camerabug said:


> These 4 year product cycles are killing me!


----------



## pierlux (Apr 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > There was no reason for it to be called 5DX. No surprise, then. Hopefully, it will surprise us in many other ways when it's announced.
> ...



If Canon are coherent and logical with their choice of going with the "X" in the 1D series, and I'm sure they are, then there's no reason to call "X" the next 5D, unless it represents the merging of different 5D series models which is highly unlikely, albeit not impossible.

The reason to call it "Mark IV" would be the same for calling "(single digit)D + 1" the 9 iterations of the 1, 5 and 7 series digital cameras released to date with the exception of the 1D Mark II *N*. But I agree there's no *real* reason, it's only a convention.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Quackator said:
> ...


Your tasseomancer?


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 3, 2016)

my lucid dreams ..let me PICK a month...even a date...

so far I have narrowed it down to..
mid to late april delivered 1Dx2....early may 5d4 announce....july delivery of 5d4
.....

proove me wrong

I will be posting a VERY early photo from 1dx2...a couple of weeks at most
but I still need to find a cat....


----------



## Quackator (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Your tasseomancer?



Had to look that up. Haha, no wonder you guys still live on trees.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Your tasseomancer?
> ...



 

I've bookmarked this post -- I'll be interested to see if you're correct. April makes perfect sense since the 5-series has been very popular for weddings and events. On the other hand, Canon has not often been this tight with information: by now CR and the other rumors sites should have had a few rumbles from reliable sources.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, they did say they would have a surprise at NAB right? 
Who knows... all we can do is wait and hope


----------



## midluk (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> On the other hand, Canon has not often been this tight with information: by now CR and the other rumors sites should have had a few rumbles from reliable sources.



Perhaps the main feature of the 5D4 is improved sealing (of information leaks before release).


----------



## pierlux (Apr 3, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > In German we say: "Namen sind Schall und Rauch!"
> ...


_Nomen omen_. It's Latin. It can be translated as "a name is a presage" or "one name, one destiny". The Romans believed the name indicated the destiny, so if it's not Mark IV let's hope it's 5DA(mazing) ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 3, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > In German we say: "Namen sind Schall und Rauch!"
> ...


I haven't heard that saying before if it really is one. 
But if yes, then it would be the propper translation. 
Thank you.


----------



## rfd78 (Apr 3, 2016)

Out of the blue, Amazon DE, Amazon FR and Amazon ES are showing a lead time for availability of 2 to 4 weeks for 24-70 f2.8 II...
Maybe the production is being diverted for a new 5D kit?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 3, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Seriously, who cares what it is called?
> 
> It has to be the least important attribute of a camera.



No. You've been on this site long enough to know that the least important attribute is AF performance (precision, accuracy, speed).


----------



## pierlux (Apr 3, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


I don't speak German, but shouldn't the proper translation be "names are sound and smoke"?


----------



## brad-man (Apr 3, 2016)

It doesn't matter. If it had been named the 5DX, it would be a new, fast and sporty camera. Calling the 5D3's successor the 5D4 only continues to demonstrate the lack of innovation over at Canon. This camera is DOA!


----------



## Silverstream (Apr 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> mrlebeau315 said:
> 
> 
> > August? I need to upgrade my 5DII and I'm not about to buy a 5DIII while waiting for the Mark IV. Wedding season starts in one month for me, I can't wait til August.
> ...



I would have bought a mkIII over a year ago if I thought it was going to be this long. I too shoot a lot of weddings and am very eager to get this. But a couple of things in general jibe with it being at NAB. First - the reports of the video capabilities being what they are. Second, I think they were planning on a new model last year but the new Sony was such a strong contender that they decided to opt for holding out and adding more. That wait is useful until it goes on too long. They need a great new body NOW and if they wait, they will cut their sales for this unit most likely in the thousands as I'm sure competitors are going to be coming out with new stuff soon too!
They were also going to wait till the 1Dx II started shipping and it is scheduled to this month as well. I am soooo eager for this new camera!!!!!


----------



## kaihp (Apr 3, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



That would be the literal translation, yes. However, with proverbs such as this, it is often better to find a different translation, which translates the point better.

Smoke and mirrors is definitely an English saying. I didn't go to look it up until now, and it turns out that the wikipedia entry is actually refering back to the German saying


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Quackator said:
> ...



A7R II is 42 MP, 1Dx is 18 MP. The 5DS has more MP but poorer DR.

Canon has to combine high MP with great DR and IQ. Something they (so far) have failed to accomplish


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

nicolas.det said:


> Well,
> 
> 3000-3500€ the body, 4 years is a great deal to get your investment back. Moreover, I feel like I will not upgrade this time. The 5DMIII is so good for professional purpose, that I do want to change yet. I would rather invest in lenses...
> 
> ...



I am having a hard time justifying an upgrade unless the 5DMIV is really something special. For high MP I had use either 5DS or A7RII. The 5DM3 is a walk around camera.


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



when did you talk to them? 1 April?


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2016)

brad-man said:


> It doesn't matter. If it had been named the 5DX, it would be a new, fast and sporty camera. Calling the 5D3's successor the 5D4 only continues to demonstrate the lack of innovation over at Canon. This camera is DOA!



YES we MUST just a book by its cover or a camera by its NAME


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 3, 2016)

Since Canon is marketing the new 1DX MarkII as " X Mark II: The Mark of Legends", I highly doubt they would apply the X to the 5-series line. 

I just picked up the brand new Canon EOS System brochure Vol. 6.01 (printed 2/16). It features the new 1DX Mark II and the 80D, and it still has the 5DIII in the regular line up of current cameras. I doubt they would have printed this if a new 5-series was coming out in the next month or two. I tend to agree it will be closer to September this year, as Photokina makes sense for that type of announcement and promotion.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 3, 2016)

The 5D too late!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 3, 2016)

Ryanide16 said:


> Since Canon is marketing the new 1DX MarkII as " X Mark II: The Mark of Legends", I highly doubt they would apply the X to the 5-series line.
> 
> I just picked up the brand new Canon EOS System brochure Vol. 6.01 (printed 2/16). It features the new 1DX Mark II and the 80D, and it still has the 5DIII in the regular line up of current cameras. I doubt they would have printed this if a new 5-series was coming out in the next month or two. I tend to agree it will be closer to September this year, as Photokina makes sense for that type of announcement and promotion.



I'm sticking with my forecast that the 5D III upgrade will inherit some 1DX III features and Canon wants to make a sales run with the 1DX III first.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm sticking with my forecast that the 5D III upgrade will inherit some 1DX III features and Canon wants to make a sales run with the 1DX III first.



Are they using the Canon X Mark II Time Machine for that? Where can I preorder the 1D X III?


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sticking with my forecast that the 5D III upgrade will inherit some 1DX III features and Canon wants to make a sales run with the 1DX III first.
> ...



http://gizmodo.com/study-people-who-point-out-typos-are-jerks-1767969516

Of course, it's a preliminary result, and replication and further peer-review will be required to confirm.


----------



## Schwingi (Apr 3, 2016)

Pebbles said:


> > August? WTF??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;D Nice one!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



I'm going to go and read this, then consider whether to reply further. 

Yahoo Answers: How to deal with people who have no sense of humor?


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


It's not that I have no sense of humor, it's that the Interwebs have a distorting effect on humor -- it don't allays come across the way it was intended.

Case in point. Ooops! I just realized I forgot to put  at the end of that last post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Well, it's ok – I can be a jerk.    :-X : ???

(See how I covered my bases, there?)


----------



## pierlux (Apr 3, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Smoke and mirrors is definitely an English saying. I didn't go to look it up until now, and it turns out that the wikipedia entry is actually refering back to the German saying


I didn't know this metaphor, thanks for the info, always love to learn something new!


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


you two get a room, adolescent kids


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 3, 2016)

RGF said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


The 5DS does have limited DR I certainly noticed it shortcomings on game drives in South Africa last month. However its an amazing camera for heavily cropping retaining great IQ when you do if the images were below 1600ISO. At 100-400ISO nothing can match the IQ in a DSLR that Ive shot with. An everyday walk around FF DSLR from the Canon stable that delivers well above its cost is the 6D, yes its AF is limited compared to the 5D MKII but IQ is nor compromised and Ive never felt I need to move to Sony whilst I have the 5DS and the 6D especially with lenses like the EF16-35mm f4L IS USM, EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM Macro, EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS USM II etc.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> you two get a room, adolescent kids


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> you two get a room, adolescent kids



At least we're not decrepit old dinosaurs unable to have fun! ;D


----------



## CanonGuy (Apr 3, 2016)

Quackator said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Quackator said:
> ...



What?! You compare radio controlled flash thing with Dr? Lolz! I have a 6D and 5D iii. I gave my last purchase money to Nikon and Sigma (50 art + D750). It's leaps and bounds ahead of 5D in terms of DR. And no I don't need radio control flash and I'm happy with AF accuracy and speed of D750. 

Canon just need to get their act together and fix this broken DR thing. Otherwise they won't be getting any business in future from me (and also from a bunch of photog in my local area). Time to wake up from hibernation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> Canon just need to get their act together and fix this broken DR thing. Otherwise they won't be getting any business in future from me (and also from a bunch of photog in my local area). Time to wake up from hibernation.



Well done, you already responded to yourself. 



CanonGuy said:


> Lolz!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 3, 2016)

Dang typ  s
My fingers are numb after chainsawing all day. Getting old.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know how many of you saw Thursday's Northrup Photography Live, but they were Live before scheduled and were putting cameras on the table. Tony said to take the Mark IV away. It's at the very beginning of the video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6Ddp9eJ-4


----------



## cookestudios (Apr 4, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I don't know how many of you saw Thursday's Northrup Photography Live, but they were Live before scheduled and were putting cameras on the table. Tony said to take the Mark IV away. It's at the very beginning of the video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6Ddp9eJ-4



I'm pretty sure it was an April Fools' Day joke; notice how he said "the embargo ends tomorrow," aka April 1.


----------



## Quackator (Apr 4, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > The difference isn't half as bad as people think, and there is much
> ...



No. I tell you that 5000 hp on an engine doesn't help any if the 
cart has no wheels installed.



> And no I don't need radio control flash (...)



See? Some hobbyists just don't care about light.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 4, 2016)

*For the Record:*



unfocused said:


> It doesn't really surprise me that Canon wants to put a little space between the 1DxII and the 5DIV.* Maybe a Photokina announcement?*







Canon Rumors said:


> ...We don’t think Photokina in September is when the camera will be announced either.





Canon Rumors said:


> We’re still placing our bets on this camera being announced in August and showcased at Photokina in Cologne, Germany in September, 2016.


----------



## Quackator (Apr 4, 2016)

This month.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 4, 2016)

Quackator said:


> This month.



If your information is correct, Canon's secret agents (some of whom operate under aliases on this forum) will track you down and force you to develop color slide film in a cramped bathroom until you reveal your sources. ;D


----------



## Quackator (Apr 4, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > This month.
> ...



Haha, I have a simple defense technique: I ignore them knocking on my door for several hours already.


----------



## tron (Apr 4, 2016)

Nine pages already for a practically zero information rumor ;D


----------



## et31 (Apr 4, 2016)

macVega said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Nine pages already for a practically zero information rumor ;D
> ...



...and because people are really anxious for a new and improved camera in their arsenal! 
Personally, I am very disappointed that the camera wasn't renamed the Canon 4D. : ;D
Must...approach....1D speed! Can't....reach! ;D


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 4, 2016)

My dream of owning latest Canon ff body has been shattered.... :-[ I cannot wait till Sept and cannot afford 1DXM2 .. I have to move do Nikon system with D810!


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 4, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> My dream of owning latest Canon ff body has been shattered.... :-[ I cannot wait till Sept and cannot afford 1DXM2 .. I have to move do Nikon system with D810!



Question is, will it make you a better photographer?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 4, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> My dream of owning latest Canon ff body has been shattered.... :-[ I cannot wait till Sept and cannot afford 1DXM2 .. I have to move do Nikon system with D810!


Next question:
Why compare Nikon 810D to 5D4? Why not compare it to 5DS(R) and chose then?

To me your statement smells trollish :


----------



## et31 (Apr 4, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> My dream of owning latest Canon ff body has been shattered.... :-[ I cannot wait till Sept and cannot afford 1DXM2 .. I have to move do Nikon system with D810!



It really depends on how much glass you have invested / mount system. 
However, if you are going for speed, then, there really isn't a choice for a new generation full frame pro-series camera, since the D5 is $1K more expensive than the 1Dx MII (which is less expensive for a faster shutter).

If you can make the switch, then Nikon has a very good line-up of new cameras that makes it extremely competitive in the later part of this decade. 3rd party glass manufacturers like Sigma and Tamron make Nikon mounts for all of their lenses, so you will not have compromised quality over price for a more constrained budget. Nikon has caught up in many aspects (the new D500 beats the 7D Mark II in several categories, and the new D5 finally achieved maturity on MP, ISO values, AF tracking, and shutter speed). However, Canon continues to deliver on their professional equipment with ideal quality and value innovative engineering, albeit the slower turn-around rate of new bodies (1D, 5D, 6D, 7D series) to the general public. 

I too own the D810 and love shooting with it. It is a dream camera. However, a clear disadvantage is the slow 3D tracking. It is not as fast as the 7D Mark II, 1Dx, or 5D Mark III's quick point tracking system. At least the point change speed and fast change AF groups can be customized with those Canon cameras. Also, the button placement for ISO, WB, and AF tracking is awkwardly positioned. On off switch can be tricky, so be careful not to accidentally bump it, or you may turn your camera back on in the bag. Not positioned near the trigger finger, and not ideal for quick hand movements. I am getting "used" to it, but it could have been engineered differently. 

Obvious advantages of the D810: reasonable price for the combined features of a very quiet shutter, extremely high resolution (7K), battery life (just like a 1Dx battery), ISO's below 50 (and options other than 100 in the low range), 3 crop modes (which give faster speeds up to 7fps), higher retention of clarity / resolving power at higher ISOs, no low pass filter, and many more features. 

All the best!


----------



## et31 (Apr 4, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> ironfreak said:
> 
> 
> > My dream of owning latest Canon ff body has been shattered.... :-[ I cannot wait till Sept and cannot afford 1DXM2 .. I have to move do Nikon system with D810!
> ...



Answer: No it will not! ;D


----------



## scyrene (Apr 4, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> What?! You compare radio controlled flash thing with Dr? Lolz! I have a 6D and 5D iii. I gave my last purchase money to Nikon and Sigma (50 art + D750). It's leaps and bounds ahead of 5D in terms of DR. And no I don't need radio control flash and I'm happy with AF accuracy and speed of D750.



Just as others are happy with Canon image quality.



CanonGuy said:


> Canon just need to get their act together and fix this broken DR thing. Otherwise they won't be getting any business in future from me (and also from a bunch of photog in my local area). Time to wake up from hibernation.



Bore off.


----------



## George D. (Apr 4, 2016)

From this rumor I'm now convinced there is no immediate plan for the next 5D. Most probably Canon is looking for a trendy 5DIII model with a name on it, like Samantha Thavasa of the Powershot line.


----------



## George D. (Apr 4, 2016)

Product lifecycle management. You extend sales of existing product while you endlessly research for another.


----------



## leWrat (Apr 4, 2016)

For me a release late this year works great!
I will have the money ready for next year, which is also my 30th wedding anniversary year (and that is a great excuse to buy myself the camera before we take a celebration cruise to the far east.  )
If it was released first half this year I would have the pain of knowing that it is available but not being able to get it yet.
By early 2017 it will/should have been released, possibly there will have been a small price drop and there should be many sample images to confirm that yes, Canon can still make great cameras. 

Very kind of Canon to arrange their release cycle to match my finance and wedding anniversary cycle!


----------



## George D. (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm kidding (obviously).
Until solid rumor let's consider 5Dx, x for "something".


----------



## pedro (Apr 4, 2016)

Quackator said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Quackator said:
> ...



Well, I've seen these funny claims over at DPR various times by the same person. So, you did not eventually "migrate" over to Canon Rumors by happenstance? ;D Michael Valodon or however the guy calls himself over there? Just asking...


----------



## Machaon (Apr 5, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re still placing our bets on this camera being announced in August and showcased at Photokina in Cologne, Germany in September, 2016.



Announcing the 5D IV in August during the Rio Olympics would really be rubbing salt into the wounds of those who hoped to have the camera for that event.

If the assumption is true, then the Summer Olympics will have become more frequent that the 5D product cycle. Great for amortisation of R&D, but makes for slow response to competition.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...



Anti-flicker. With the 7D Mark II, it has transformed the way I can shoot under typical scholastic sports lighting. Not only is the brightness and color much more consistent from frame to frame (which makes post processing much easier and quicker - and makes straight to JPEG images much more usable), but since the shutter is timed to release at the peak of each light cycle, I can also shoot 2/3-1 stop faster than before under the same lights! Places that once required 1/500 second at f/2.8 and ISO 2500 now allow me to shoot at 1/1000 second, f/2.8, ISO 2500 or 1/640 second, f/2.8, ISO 1600.

I am looking forward to having that capability in a full frame body as well. As good as the AF system in the 7D Mark II is, the narrower mirror and resulting narrower baseline for the PDAF array means less consistent AF from shot to shot than the FF 5D Mark III. The better High ISO performance of a FF body will also be welcomed!


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



That's true, I guess, if all you ever shoot are stationary subjects at ISO 100. Try comparing the same cameras at ISO 1600 or higher. You might be surprised by who has better noise performance and DR at high ISO. And don't even thing of trying to track a junior high athlete, much less a world class one, with that extra stop of DR at ISO 100.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > you two get a room, adolescent kids
> ...



It could be worse. You could be a T Rex. With such short arms, they couldn't have any fun! Ergo, extinct.

sek


----------



## Hardwire (Apr 5, 2016)

11 pages and we still have people posting "Oh my god, if this is coming out later this year I will miss the wedding season" or "thats it I am moving to nikon/sony/someothercrap"

Do you ever hear of a taxi driver moaning in the same fashion because Toyota are taking too long to release the next version of the Pruis? "Man that new prius is at least 4 months away, thats it I am never buying Toyota again...Ford here I come..."

No.

Have you clung on to a 5d2 for far too long and are clucking for an upgrade? Well maybe you should have bought a 5d3 a long time ago

Will you be unable to shoot the wedding season with your 5d3 now that the 5d4 is coming out (in effect) for next years season? If you can't shoot with the camera you have been shooting, maybe pro photography is not for you

Is that it, a wait of four months means you are going to ditch all of your glass and other equipment and move to the other side? Bye...no seriously bye. Just don't come back moaning when that expensive camera you just bought is replaced 5 minutes after you leave the store and the value of your now "old" equipment has hit the floor.


Geez...people need to get a grip, look up cures for GAS and just get on with their lives. I shoot a 5d3 and have done since it launched (actually on my second now as the first went missing) and I have shot weddings, portraits, BIF and sports and guess what? I am making money from it just fine.

Sure would I *like* something new and sexy and with nice features, yes. I would love a few more FPS (even as the only guy with the agency I shoot sports with who single shots everything) and the anti flicker from the 1dx/7d2 would really really help in gym's etc...a few more MP would be nice and getting rid of the really f**king stupid reduction in FPS when the batter is below 50% and illuminated focus points in the VF...

But all of that asides I can now purchase a 5d3 new for less than half of what I paid for my first one at launch and to my mind that makes it an amazing piece of equipment for the money and frankly almost anyone would be stupid to not think the same. Heck if you have the roughly expected cash to purchase a 5d4 when it is released and need a camera now for the season...pick up a 5d3 as looking around there are retailers selling 5d3 used for almost the same price I can buy new....so buy one and use it for the season and sell it taking a small hit, but having made more money that you don't even notice that hit.

Now can we all chill out and get back to talking about which bullcrap specs we want it to have so we can be that much more disappointed in four months time ;-)

(Oh, this whole post is very very tongue in cheek...if any of it has offended you...I am kinda sorry, but then at the same time feel that you should also take a bit of a reality check )
[me=Hardwire]puts on flame retardant clothing[/me]


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 5, 2016)

Hardwire said:


> 11 pages and we still have people posting "Oh my god, if this is coming out later this year I will miss the wedding season" or "thats it I am moving to nikon/sony/someothercrap"
> 
> Do you ever hear of a taxi driver moaning in the same fashion because Toyota are taking too long to release the next version of the Pruis? "Man that new prius is at least 4 months away, thats it I am never buying Toyota again...Ford here I come..."
> 
> ...




+1
You just said everything I was thinking!

It baffles my mind, that some people are just so eager to upgrade when there is fantastic equipment out RIGHT NOW that can do the job better than you think. I would argue with anyone who thinks the 5d3 and the 1Dx are obsolete cameras! Don't tell me the images created with these cameras the past four years and TODAY (and probably the next generation as well) are completely useless! If you can't make a living or cannot get creative and make breathtaking photos with these machines, than a brand spanking new camera is not going to help you either. It is all about the photography, the images you can create, not the gear or the amount of sliders you can adjust after the fact!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 5, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> +1
> You just said everything I was thinking!
> 
> It baffles my mind, that some people are just so eager to upgrade when there is fantastic equipment out RIGHT NOW that can do the job better than you think. I would argue with anyone who thinks the 5d3 and the 1Dx are obsolete cameras! Don't tell me the images created with these cameras the past four years and TODAY (and probably the next generation as well) are completely useless! If you can't make a living or cannot get creative and make breathtaking photos with these machines, than a brand spanking new camera is not going to help you either. It is all about the photography, the images you can create, not the gear or the amount of sliders you can adjust after the fact!



It takes delicate business tact to keep eager customers lined up at the door month in advance of a product release. If you keep them waiting too long or don't make the wait worth it, people will go else where. I personally don't plan on picking up a 5DIV at release but, for me (and probably a lot of people), this release is the litmus test for the direction of Canon. It represents the best available canon body (not counting the 1 series) for the next 3-4 years. If the 5DIV cant close the sensor gap (or provide other unique benefits) with cameras that have already been out for a while let alone cameras released in 2-3 years then, it may be prudent for some people to move to a competitor system. There is absolutely nothing wrong with switching brands to fill your perceived needs/wants. There is greater issue however, with blind brand loyalty and the mentality that what we have now is good enough and there is no reason to want/expect/need more.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 5, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Memdroid said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



Both of these views have merit. And, not surprisingly, the truth lies somewhere in the middle.

Many people are anxiously awaiting the 5DIV largely because it is something "new" and people want to see what that will be. Nothing wrong with that. That is the reason this site exists. Most people keep it in perspective and know that there will be no magic camera that makes their lives perfect.

There are some who by nature have a negative outlook and for them nothing that is released will be good enough.

Yes, if you can't take great pictures with the lowest cost Rebel or Nikon you probably have no business being a photographer.

But, photography combines technology and vision and for many photographers that technology can make a huge difference, particularly if their work requires them to shoot at the "edges" -- such as challenging light and fast action.



> There is absolutely nothing wrong with switching brands to fill your perceived needs/wants. There is greater issue however, with blind brand loyalty and the mentality that what we have now is good enough and there is no reason to want/expect/need more.



A gross oversimplification. Blind loyalty is one thing, but that is not what anyone recommends. Instead, it is simply the suggestion that what we have now is really, really, really good (regardless of brand) and it is unrealistic to expect to see quantum leaps or more accurately to magnify the tiny differences between brands into more than they really are. Further, all manufacturers are in competition and each successive generation simultaneously seeks to both close any gap between competitors and find new areas to show differences. This is not a race where one brand will reach the finish line and be declared the champion, it is a generations-long exchange back and forth whenever one company introduces what they market as an advantage, the other company will seek to match or minimize that perceived advantage.



> If you can't make a living or cannot get creative and make breathtaking photos with these machines, than a brand spanking new camera is not going to help you either.



Also an oversimplification. If you are in the business of making a living, you must constantly evolve and adapt or die. Since photography is a business that depends largely on technology, it is only natural that those who practice it want the newest and best technology. Many of those who make a living in photography must live at the edges and legitimately need tools that will help them bring back images that can be difficult to capture. 

Bottom line, let's enjoy the anticipation, recognize that some cannot keep things in perspective and then see what is released and whether or not it meets our specific needs.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 5, 2016)

There are two ways to look at this:

1) Canon is a business merely producing products and we are just consuming.

2) We are arteests just using the tools at our disposal.

Most people will probably say they fall in the middle however if you are on the canon rumors forum and debating potential and unreleased future technology then it seems you lean pretty hard one way... Also, the former opinion is what drives the majority of innovation and advancement of the technology at the benefit of the latter opinion. In the case of this industry I do think we need both types to move forward though.


----------



## Orangutan (May 9, 2016)

Quackator said:


> Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.



What does your source say about the delay?


----------



## tron (Aug 22, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > Read my lips: The 5D Mk IV will be presented this month.
> ...


Ehhhmmm the source must say that it will be presented August not April ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

